# ASAT "QUICKIE" Ground Blind



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey AT’ers, ASAT has teamed with Eastman Outfitters to bring you the ASAT “Quickie” Ground Blind. It’s a whole new level of concealment for serious hunters! Equally effective on spring turkey hunts, fall elk expeditions, waterfowling in cut cornfields, to whitetail hunts in winter hardwoods. I wanted to post this thread to let ya’ll know that this thing is awesome!

ASAT’s matrix of contrasting vertical lines on a neutral background makes it the one camouflage pattern perfect for every hunting environment. The dark lines melt into natural shadows and vertical contours to interrupt a hunter’s profile. The light background tone takes on the hue of whatever color is reflected onto it. What I have noticed about the ASAT pattern is that no matter how much I try to focus on the image of the pattern it distorts my vision...it's impossible to focus clearly on it!

For starters, here are some of the features the blind offers: 
-- Over 6 feet tall, with dimensions measuring 58”L x 58”W x 75”H
-- 5 hub design for added durability and stability
-- Deluxe padded backpack carrying bag to carry the blind, decoys, chair, accessories, etc.
-- Fabric is composed of a super-quiet 9 oz. ‘NO-SHINE’ poly/cotton blend (thickest most durable on the market)
-- ShadowBlocker- a black interior that blocks out sunlight, hides movement and eliminates shadows and silhouettes.
-- Less than 30 second set-up/take-down
-- Easy shoot-through with 8 mesh ASAT enhanced windows and zip-open roof for waterfowling, more light gathering for your archery sights, or for those hot bow season days.
-- 2 Camera Ports for videoing your hunts.
-- Other contents included are: (12) ground stakes, and (4) tie-down ropes.

Personal Product Review w/ pictures:
I recently received my ASAT blind from Rob and Jan at ASAT and I was to say the least very impressed. It exceeded my expectations tenfold. What impressed me the most when I first opened the blind was the quality and durability of how well the blind is constructed. The heavy duty 9 oz. material is dang near bullet-proof. I recently set the ASAT blind up on a food plot edge for whitetails, and in order to make the blind look like a natural extension of the environment requires some brushing in. As I nipped and tucked the blind into the brush and briars (with mega-thorns) the 9oz poly/cotton material stood up to the test with no problems. I hunted with my brother on one occasion in some nasty cold, rainy weather and not once did the blind leak and we both stayed comfortably warm. 

Another feature I love about the ASAT blind is the brush-ties. Any brush that is put on top of the roof to break up the outline can be tied down to the roof itself to stay and not blown down by gusts of wind. There are also brush-ties stitched 360 degrees around the middle half and top half of the blind for additional blind break up. 

The 8 window configuration is a bowhunter’s dream. The windows are not small portals but large trapezoid/triangle shoot-through mesh windows all the way around the blind that allow the bowhunter to follow the game without obstruction. All 8 window mesh panels are fully removal (Velcro) for those that don’t like or can’t shoot through mesh and are all replacable The one feature of the window system that is a winner is the hook and loop/zipper panels (non-velcro). Let’s say you have a turkey that works in from behind your blind, shooting lane, and decoy set-up and hangs up at around 20-30 yards. With other blinds, you would have to drop one whole side of the blind to prevent skylighting and then in hopes of not creating any movement with a wary Tom at that distance open the other side for a possible shot. With the ASAT window configuration, all I would have to do is hook the shooting lane window closed to prevent skylighting from behind and drop the window where the bird is at with minimal movement. Yes, I have tried with another blind set-up and the ASAT blind system is much faster, quieter, and stealthier!

I appreciate comfort when hunting and especially when it comes to transporting a ground blind, and ASAT and Eastman have come up with an ingenious and inexpensive way of getting from point A to point B or point Z depending on how long that Ol’ Tom makes you chase him! The deluxe padded backpack carrying bag has been so thought out in terms of comfort, portability, quietness, and quickness, that I know I won’t miss those days of other blind carrying methods with nylon straps biting into my shoulder for even a 100 yard open-field walk! Once you get the blind on your shoulders with the backpack style bag, the blind balances itself perfectly and feels almost weightless between my shoulders. This is probably one of my favorite features. 

Another feature that a lot of turkey hunters will appreciate is the lightning quick access to the blind. No more unlatching the straps then dumping it out of a bag…it’s drop the blind from your shoulders unzip the oversized zipper and pull out the blind, set the blind up and get ready to shoot! Less than a 30 second process, very convenient when a Tom is hot and working fast!

Another feature is that the blind comes with 2 zippered camera ports for those that want to video their hunts, this is a nice touch!

One important aspect of the ASAT blind that most would like to know is the cost of the blind. The blind retails from ASAT at $249.99. In all honesty, I was not really expecting much from a blind that costs a little over $200, but BOY WAS I HUMBLED. I cannot express how impressive the blind is at this price and the quality, design, and features that you get with it! Unsurpassed product in my book!

As you can tell I am very excited about this product from ASAT and Eastman Outfitters, and I am looking forward to this spring to put it to good use! Here are some in-the-field pictures of my set-up from Texas this season that I took of the ASAT blind to give you an idea of what to expect. I set this blind up and gave it a rest for the first 2 days, and on the 3rd day I had 10 deer (bucks and does) pass and feed within 25 yards or closer of my blind and as most of you bowhunters know a whitetail is very keen to their surroundings and not once did they even take notice of the blind or sense any danger from my direction! Some of the pictures are what the deer see in a simulated ultraviolet ray picture, and some other miscellaneous pictures of the blind. I know I have probably left some info out but will update the thread accordingly.

Last but not least, I would like to state that Rob and Jan of ASAT Camo, are two of the most down to earth individuals in this business. As an outsider looking in, this business seems to be all-out brutal at times…but one facet of this business that they keep true to their heart is that they have FUN with it. They don’t and won’t jeopardize their names and family for it and I wholeheartedly respect them for their ethics, business and personal.

www.asatcamo.com ‘The only camo with a Guarantee…If you use ASAT exclusively for 1 year and do not see more game than you ever have wearing any other brand of camo, we will buy it back guaranteed!’ (Rob Smollack, President ASAT Camouflage) 

Please feel free to ask me any questions in regard to the ASAT “QUICKIE” Blind, or ASAT camo in general, I would love to help in anyway possible or give Rob and Jan a call up in Anaconda, MT and visit with them at (406) 563-9336. Great people, great products, great to be associated with them!

Thanks,
Aaron B.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind pic @ 5 yards*

B&W @ 5 yards


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

B&W @ 10 yards


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

B&W @ 25 yards


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

Natural Color @ 25 yards


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

Fully Contrasted picture, just another perspective pic...looks cool! APB


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

Deluxe backpack carrying bag!


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

Deluxe Backpack carrying bag straps!


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

ASAT Deluxe Backpack Carrying bag in action!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Double Bulls with Predator Deception is great.

But..... I think ASAT makes more sense on a blind.
Needless to say with the size of it.

The Black and White photos really show that!!!*


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Almost forgot.....

Thanks a ton for these great pics!!!*
:wink:


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

From inside the blind looking out!


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

Accessory hooks/holders!


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

Some more of the ASAT blind by itself in sunlight!


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

ASAT Blind


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

Brush ties on roof and top perimeter of the blind!


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

Brush ties around middle perimeter of the blind, works awesome for breaking the entire blind up!


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

A little bit of overkill with all the pics I'm sure, but a post is worthless without pics right?...anyways cool logo on the exterior of the blind!


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

> A little bit of overkill with all the pics I'm sure


never, never, ever...  


thanks for the pics....JB


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

GREAT POST AND PICS!......we too are excited about the new quickie blind by asat camo......the price is unbelieveable for such quality.......:smile:


----------



## thunk (Jun 2, 2004)

*ASAT blind*

Aaron do you have any pics with top open to show it suitable for duck shooting. It looks ideal for setting up to shoot Paradise Shelducks here in NZ.
Doug Cole ASAT NZ


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I saw the blind at the ATA show, and it looks great!


----------



## goemado (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice product. I use ASAT's 3D suit and it works great. Have to believe it'll work great on the blind as well. This might be the ground blind I've been waiting for. Thanks.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ttt*

Hey Doug, I will get a pic of the waterfowl opening for you sometime today or this week, okay? THX ASAT Aaron!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Regarding the brush ties.....

They look a little thick. By that, are they decent to tie in brush? Sometimes if a tie-in is too thick, seems to make it a little more tricky to get good and tight.*


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

whats the price range on these bad boys?


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Brush ties*

HC Archery, the brush ties are durable nylon that are not thick in diameter. They worked excellent when I tied cedar limbs to the top of the blind and we had some pretty windy and nasty weather down here in TX and after more than a month of the blind being in the field the limbs never moved from the blind. Hope that helps!?! Aaron


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Price range*

Hey Marvin, the price range of these 'bad boys' is $249.99! Trust me you will not be disappointed! Any other ?'s, ask away! APB


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

WOW!
Those blinds look great!! I may strongly consider one of those bad boys. I am probably going to switch over to some ASAT clothing as I am in need of some new shirts and pants come next fall. The price is definitely right.:thumbs_up


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

apbarton said:


> Hey Marvin, the price range of these 'bad boys' is $249.99! Trust me you will not be disappointed! Any other ?'s, ask away! APB


Nope, Looks good. I wondered who was going to be smart enough to team up with ASAT. looks like a great camo especially for ground blinds. :thumbs_up Always appreciate "too many" pictures:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Wow!*

I've been a firm believer in Double Bull Matrix blinds (and I still am), but this really has caught my eye. Lots of detail, and there are some things that Eastman has included as features that are really neat, like the accessory hooks and brush-in loops all the way around. It gets pretty cumbersome sometimes finding ways to tie up brush on the Matrix. That having been said, I still overall I still love the Matrix blinds, unless this thing's pretty awesome.

Have you been able to compare these side by side, per chance? Or maybe against a T-5?

Thanks for the great post, Aaron!


Randy


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Comparison*

Hey Randy, To answer your question about comparing the Matrix to the ASAT Blind the answer is yes I have compared them...because I have both. Don't misunderstand me DB makes good blinds but the overall concept of the window configuration, teamed with a heavier material (quality and durability is awesome), transporting the blind, and value to name a few is... well, like you said there are some features that Eastman didn't leave on the drawing board! Yes, this blind is awesome and I hope that answers some of your questions. Let me know if I can help you with anything else. Aaron


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Waterfowl pics*

Hey Doug, Here are some pics that you requested about shooting ducks out of the blind. Plenty of room, warm (wind barrier), etc. This blind serves many purposes. Hope this helps...let me know if you need help with anything else!?!


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Another waterfowlin' pic*

My neighbors probably think I've lost it!!:crazy:


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*pic from ASAT's website*

Here's another pic of the blind from from www.asatcamo.com.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Absolutely, sir!*



apbarton said:


> Hey Randy, To answer your question about comparing the Matrix to the ASAT Blind the answer is yes I have compared them...because I have both. Don't misunderstand me DB makes good blinds but the overall concept of the window configuration, teamed with a heavier material (quality and durability is awesome), transporting the blind, and value to name a few is... well, like you said there are some features that Eastman didn't leave on the drawing board! Yes, this blind is awesome and I hope that answers some of your questions. Let me know if I can help you with anything else. Aaron


Well, ASAT definitely has my attention, now...

Just when I thought I was through buying more stuff!

Hey, Aaron, thanks a bunch for the great feedback on this product! Very helpful, and interesting, to say the least...


----------



## thunk (Jun 2, 2004)

*Shooting top pics*

Aaron thanks for the pics, shows the top opening well. You can tell your neighbors it's safe to come out now!
Doug


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

Any questions or comments feel free to post! Aaron


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

*ASAT Blind*

Aaron, Great pics!!! What a great job!!!! The blind is awesome. The new price up date is $ 250.00. I would be glad to help out if I can.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

While I love the new blind, am I understanding that you've got velcro on the window? Also, hook and latch covers...Ok...I'm just a tad confused. Could you enlighten me why you would have velcro on a deer hunting blind? I have the DB T5 and while I like the pattern of ASAT I cannot get past the velcro. Help me out and tell me why you have velcro on the blind. What if a really nice 160" buck comes from behind and you have to remove the covering off the window. Maybe I'm not understanding the concept, but to me velcro is a dead give away to ending the hunt early. If it didn't have the velcro I'd probably buy one this year.

Paul


----------



## jeff nicholls (Jul 19, 2006)

*velcro*

The velcro is just around the shoot thru mesh, the windows have good heavy zippers on the two sides of the triangle shaped windows. The hooks people are refering to are on the top of the window so you can unzip them and just hook them. That makes the blind really quiet and easy to keep dark inside. I shoot the sometimes condemmend expandables so I have removed the shoot thru mesh on my blind.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Thank you!*

Thank you 4-blade, I appreciate that, I am glad you liked it! I will sure let you know if I need any help! APB


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Velcro*

Thanks Jeff, I couldn't have explained it better... Don't worry Newhunter, the velcro never has to be messed with before, during, or after hunting. The shoot-through mesh part can be taken completely out in case you shoot mechanicals, in which they will not fly right out of the shoot-through mesh... or they can be taken out completely for replacement after numerous shots through the mesh....or taken out just because. Fixed blades will zing right through and will not affect point of impact. I will take some more pictures of the window system to avoid some confusion soon! THX Aaron


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

*Mesh*

Are these pictures with the windows open showing just the shoot through mesh or are the windows closed?
Thanks


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Velcro*

Here are some pics of the detachable shoot-through windows, hope this clarifies any questions!?! Aaron


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Hook and loop closures*

Here is a pic of the hook and loop closures for a better look at the system.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*blind without mesh window and camera ports*

Here is a pic of the blind without the shoot-through window. The small black hole below the triangle window is 1 of 2 camera ports on the blind. APB


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*ASAT blind*

What is the blind material?

Looks great.

I may purchase one soon.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Blind Material*

Hey Mike, the blind is composed of a 9oz. poly/cotton blend "NO SHINE", no nylon, heavy-duty material. I believe it is the heaviest material on the market right now!?! THX Mike, Aaron.


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

*asat ground blind*

where can you order one !


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Ordering info*

Hey Haole Boy,
You can order online at www.asatcamo.com or give Rob and Jan a call @ 
(406)563-9336. THX Aaron


----------



## elkski (Feb 4, 2005)

what is the carry weight? Dry and after a nice heavy rain?
Would you be willing to carry it up 3000' along with your hunting backpack of 30 #'s on and a 5# bow.???
Also, how can velcro window covers be quiet to operate?


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Ok so the velcro is for the shoot thru mesh material, and the hook and latch is for the cover. I guess you can quietly pull the cover down...I wouldn't have any need for the mesh to be removed. I need to think about this as I've already got the T-5 double bull blind. 

Man I really do love the double bull, but I love the pattern of ASAT more.

Paul


----------



## deadaim (Feb 18, 2004)

What does the blind weigh ?


----------



## jeff nicholls (Jul 19, 2006)

*weight*

the blind in the box is about 16#s. It has padded shoulder straps and the carry case is big enough that a canvas fold up chair sits inside with it.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT ?'s*

Hey elkski, the ASAT blind, like Jeff said, is roughly around 16-17 pounds...now wet..I would assume as a rough estimate probably 18-19 pounds. To answer your question about willing to carry it up 3000 feet with other gear...I would say for fun..no:wink: , but for hunting and if that area had good sign..without a doubt..yes! If you look at the pictures of the mesh window, that is the only part that has any velcro on it, and the main purpose of the velcro is to hold the shoot-through windows in place..nothing more. The shoot-through windows should never have to be removed or altered before or during a hunt unless being replaced or if you just don't want to shoot through them. The other picture shows that the window is covered by a zipper portion of traingle fabric panel to totally black the inside of the blind out. It is the bowhunters option to either zip up the panel or hook and loop it for even more stealth. When I set the blind up to hunt, I unzip all the windows that will be my shooting lanes and then hook and loop them for fast and quiet shooting out of the blind. This is an ultrafast system! I hope that helps clarify the window configuration a little better. Thanks for showing interest in ASAT! Aaron


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*?*

What is the material make-up of the hubs and rods?

Also, what is the warranty?

Thanks.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## elkski (Feb 4, 2005)

I sure wish the price was like 85$ so a guy could just stash 5 up on the hill in various locations and not worry about theft on public ground. Would there be a way to easily use a python cable lock to weave though the pole system or maybe the brush loops or window openings to deter theft.
Also how does this work on slopes like 30 degrees. I swear I can count the level spots on our mountain on one hand.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Blind?'s*

I am sure that there is a way to lock down the blind through the rod and hub system, to me that would be your best bet or razor wire!?! As far as leveling the blind, where there's a will there's a way! Get after it! APB


----------



## MontanaDave (Aug 10, 2006)

*A Couple of Answers*

Hey,

I just looked at one of the new blinds and here is what I could tell.

The hubs are all metal construction and there are eight loops around the base of the blind (one on each corner, and oneat the mid point of each side) so that you can stake it down if you need to. 

Didn't have a lot of time to mess with it, but did get a chance to pop it open and fold it back up. It definately is quick to set up!

Should be fun to use this next year (just got to convince my wife how bad I need one  )

Hope this helps you guys out.

Forgot to add that at a cost of $250 it is quite a bit less than some similar blinds you might consider.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Thanks for the info. Aaron*

:shade:


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I will have one on display at the DEER CLASSIC in Green Bay, WI. Feb 23rd-25th. If your in the area stop by and see me in the ASAT booth.

FF


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Hub and Rod System*

The blind rods are composed of solid fiberglass, and the hubs are constructed of a cast metal. Solid Construction! Aaron


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

Doesn't eastman make a leafy system for their blinds? Is there any leafy system in the future of this one?:teeth:


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Leafy System*

Yes, Eastman does manufacture a 3-d leafy system, but i haven't seen one for this blind just yet. But knowing ASAT and taking hunters suggestion, I bet it will be added in the immdeiate future. Teaming with ASAT, and being that ASAT already carries their own 3-d material, I bet it is already in the works. WOW, how cool will the blind look then, if u can find it!?!  Aaron


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

Besides the ASAT camo and $125 price difference , what are the differences between the ASAT model and the standard Eastman Carbon Venture ? Is it just the camo or is it a heavier fabric on the ASAT model ?


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*



TnScott said:


> Besides the ASAT camo and $125 price difference , what are the differences between the ASAT model and the standard Eastman Carbon Venture ? Is it just the camo or is it a heavier fabric on the ASAT model ?


Hey Scott, I am not really familiar with the Eastman Carbon Venture but as far as the fabric is concerned.. it is a heavy poly/cotton blend that has 'no nylon, no shine'. I hope that helps Scott, I will try to find out more for you. Aaron


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*bump*

bump


----------



## WoolyWelsh (Sep 9, 2006)

*ASAT Blind & Rain*

This bugger looks pretty decent - If a chap sits in it all day with wind and steady rain, is he going to get soaked? 

Does the blind have a floor?

Are replacement parts for the pop-up mechanism available separately?


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind ?'s*



WoolyWelsh said:


> This bugger looks pretty decent - If a chap sits in it all day with wind and steady rain, is he going to get soaked?
> 
> Does the blind have a floor?
> 
> Are replacement parts for the pop-up mechanism available separately?


Hey WoolyWelsh, To answer your question, I posted earlier in the thread that both my brother and I were in the blind with a constant rain, and temps in the 30's and we both stayed comfortably dry and warm. Not once did any water leak in or around the blind, and the heavy duty 9oz. material makes for an excellent wind barrier from the elements. Another side note, when I went to pick my blind up after the season, there had been a wintry mix of ice, snow, and freezing rain and the blind exterior was to say the least wet...but to my suprise the inside of the blind was bone dry. The blind does not have a floor and for good reason this allows you to be much quieter in case you have to move in to position for shot and not shake the blind. Mother nature is probably the best cover scent known, and clearing out the interior of the blind (leaves, dirt) and pushing it to the interior walls of the blind not only gives off good cover scent but also contains your scent from leaving the bottom of the blind. Yes, Replacement parts for the blind can be obtained through Eastman Outfitters if need be. I hope that helps out. Let me know if you have anymore questions. THX Aaron


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

Looks like a nice blind .I don't know of any popup hunting blinds that have a floor .


----------



## Swiper (Aug 31, 2004)

How much are $$ they asking ?


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

Hey Swiper, the blind is retailing at $250. Any other questions give me a shout! Aaron


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

I am impressed and that ain't easy.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## tgridley (Sep 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

I've never hunted out of any blind, so I am wondering if you can shoot a bow out of the windows that have their point on the bottom (the ones over the hubs)? It looks like there _could_ be an issue with not being able to get the riser high enough clear the window. But like I said, I've never used one so I wouldn't know.

Also did you have a chance to ask about the price difference between these blinds and the similar model w/o ASAT.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## JHolder (Jun 2, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

With so much new stuff that comes out every year, I, like alot of other hunters, am not that easily impressed with "the latest and greatest" equipment. This blind is everything Aaron has said about it here, and more. Rob sent mine this week, and even though my wife just bought me a new blind for Christmas, it'll be for sale. The ASAT blind is very well made and has features that you need when you're hunting in a blind. The price is right for this blind, the one I received for Chrismas cost about the same and is not near the quality. If you are considering buying a blind, better give this one a look before committing to something else or you'll regret it when you see one. Thanks Rob and Jan!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

We just received our first shipment in the shop yesterday. I must say that I am VERY impressed with this blind. The quality is top notch and the blind is very functional. The windows and screens are awesome and the camera port is a great idea! The carrying case is much better than the competition. This is a great product and will sell like hot cakes at the current price point!

We own a DB Matrix......yet this will be our blind of choice this spring!


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

Got mine in the mail yesterday, SWEET!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

what about the warranty on the hubs and rods? is there one?


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*warranty*

One-year manuufacturer warranty on all parts and hub sytem. In case of a tornado, replacement parts can be ordered seperately. Aaron


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

to the top.......


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT blind*

Turkey season is right around the corner! Get your blind before it starts! APB


----------



## Back Country (Oct 27, 2003)

Could you tell me what the window height of this blind is.

Thank you.


----------



## kansasboy (Nov 10, 2006)

*double bull imitation*

don't hesitate to imitate Go DB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

*Thread hijacking is prohibited - bowsmith*


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Originally posted by kansasboy:


> don't hesitate to imitate Go DB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Actually I think this blind is better than DoubleBull. The quality is equal to theirs and the door/entry way is much easier to get in and out of than DoubleBull's.

FF


----------



## tgridley (Sep 28, 2005)

kansasboy said:


> don't hesitate to imitate Go DB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


For someone with 5 posts and nothing in your profile, don't be so judgemental. Didn't your mama tell you if you don't have something good to say, don't open your yap. This ain't Kansas, and your not Dorthy.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow. Sure looks good. How does the material of the asat compare to the Double Bull blind material?


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Kinda neat to see a blind that has as good of quality as Double Bulls(from the looks of it) but at a much better price.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*how far?*



hdhunter said:


> We just received our first shipment in the shop yesterday. I must say that I am VERY impressed with this blind. The quality is top notch and the blind is very functional. The windows and screens are awesome and the camera port is a great idea! The carrying case is much better than the competition. This is a great product and will sell like hot cakes at the current price point!
> 
> We own a DB Matrix......yet this will be our blind of choice this spring!


Is the shop fromn the twin cities?

I'd like to find somewhere near by to see one and possibly purchase one.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

It seems like a good blind but I never could get in on the ASAT camo now that I have seen it set up it is very practicle and I havent caught the price. 

Just a side note if someone drove by while you were doing all this outside they proably thought you were crazy.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*price*

*$250 for the ASAT Blind!*


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm a D.B. fan boy, but I have to admit, I'm really liking what I am seeing in this new ASAT blind.

Has anyone taken the time to set a DB Matrix or DB BS-5 right next to an ASAT and do a first hand comparison? I'd love to see some side by side comparisons.

I liked my BS-5, I like my Matrix, but I feel both designs need improvement. I'm liking what I'm seeing in the ASAT, but even that is not ideal, IMO.

I'm torn, honestly, I feel like I'm lusting after my best friend's wife. 

I could see a possible switch from DB to ASAT. Might just have to order an ASAT and do my own side by side comparison. Kind of a menashatwa of ground blinds.:wink: 

Pictures, we need pictures of an ASAT side by side with a DB, and detailed photos. Blind porn, bring it on.:wink: 

In all seriousness, I really am torn about keeping my DB or trying an ASAT.:embara:


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Mike Ryan said:


> Is the shop fromn the twin cities?
> 
> I'd like to find somewhere near by to see one and possibly purchase one.


We are way out in SW Minnesota near Marshall. We will have them on display at the Tracy Area Sportsman Show the weekend of April 21-22 if you feel like going for a drive!


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I just finished doing a show this weekend for ASAT. The blind I had set up for display was definitely thing people were most drawn to. I had a bunch of people tell me that if ASAT would have come out with this blind a year ago, they would not have bought a DB. In fact I sold out of them at the show, including my display blind ! 

FF


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## kansasboy (Nov 10, 2006)

tgridley said:


> For someone with 5 posts and nothing in your profile, don't be so judgemental. Didn't your mama tell you if you don't have something good to say, don't open your yap. This ain't Kansas, and your not Dorthy.[/


----------



## kansasboy (Nov 10, 2006)

*tgridley*

tgridley ain't nice to take cheap shots at people just loyal to my brand. yall say worse on other posts so don't start on me been coming to the site for 4 years just recently became a member its a great site i have offered some decent advice you look at the other posts oh yeah this makes 6 didn't mean to offend the others


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

I ordered me one of the little jewels!! Can't wait to get it and try it out!!


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

let me know if you can do some type of payment plan .. pay you X amount a month until i pay it off then you send the blind ?


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

Looking for a QUALITY ground blind for turkey season that is also affordable?!! Give ASAT Camoflauge a call (406)563-9336 THX Aaron


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

still undecided...especially about the 90 day warrenty thing...


----------



## mjacobs576jq (Oct 25, 2005)

Newhunter1 said:


> still undecided...especially about the 90 day warrenty thing...


Not sure where you got it was a 90 day warranty...it is 1 year.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

250.00 for an asat blind that has the quality of the higher priced blinds...........we love ours!


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

mjacobs576jq said:


> Not sure where you got it was a 90 day warranty...it is 1 year.


From here...but I see that your already there...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=479545&page=2

And before you think I'm bashing...I'm not. What I'm actually doing is trying to find out about their warranty. As a consumer I want something with a lifetime warranty. Bowtech, Badlands and Double bull and other products that I have all carry lifetime warranty's. 

I am about ready to sell my T-5 to buy this one simply because of the ASAT, but am on the fence...so back to my question!! Also, if your not a rep then I want to hear this from a rep or from the ASAT people 

Paul


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Newhunter1 said:


> Also, if your not a rep then I want to hear this from a rep or from the ASAT people


OK, I am a Rep., the warranty on the blind is 1 YEAR. Hope this clarifies the issue.

FF


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

FallFever said:


> OK, I am a Rep., the warranty on the blind is 1 YEAR. Hope this clarifies the issue.
> 
> FF


Thank you...that's what I wanted to hear. Someone on the thread on the bowhunters side quoted 90 days. This is why I asked that and posted the link to the thread....1 year is sufficient should I but this in the summer time I'll have one season to see how tough the blind is.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Great info, thanks for posting pics. 

What is the difference between this model and the Carbon Venture besides the camo?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

The layout of the windows is slightly different. You get a greater amount of all around viewing with the ASAT blind.

FF


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

Do you plan on getting these blinds on the shelves of our big box stores??


----------



## PatriotArchery (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Patriot Archery is now stocking the ASAT Quickie Blind. We will be stocking the rest of ASAT's awesome line within the next few days. If you are interested in checking out this incredible blind, visit www.patriotarchery.com!

Thanks

Sara, Sales
www.patriotarchery.com


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

*PICS: ASAT in pines/oaks--from 20-40 yards*

ASAT Quickie blind in southern pines/oaks:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Can we get some close ups of the poles and hub system?
I would really like to see how they are built, seems very solid so far.


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

*ASAT Quickie in Black & White from 20-40 yards*

ASAT Quickie in Black & White from 20-40 yards in southern pines/oaks:


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

ASAT Quickie blind hubs: appear to be aluminum with metal dowel cross/retainer pins. Other side has large round metal plate bolted to it. Appears to me to be well made/durable.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

NRA republican said:


> ASAT Quickie in Black & White from 20-40 yards in southern pines/oaks:


Excellent pictures. Thanks...


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*pics*

keep the pictures coming!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Ordered mine last night from Patriot Archery. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## CLEANSHOT1000 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Nice Job*

Very nice Job Aaron. We are seaking dealers in the midwest for ASAT camouflage line and Eastman Blinds.
Get in touch and we will get all the information to you ASAP. Very hot products because they work. 

Get in touch and again good job on the post. A great product.
Visit www.sportssalesoutdoor.com for more info and products for dealers.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*any ?'s*

Any questions about the ASAT Blind or ASAT Camo in general please send them my way and I will try and help, and if I don't have an answer I will help find the answer for you! THX Aaron


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Our area's rep (Mike Griffore - "Fall Fever") stopped in yesterday with this blind.

Very impressed. The material is a good heavy duty type and is not shiny. The hub system and poles appear very good. 

I would like to see magnets for the mesh window covers though. Velcro is too noisy.

Another design feature I would like to see is at least one side have a bigger window if needed. Just to have that type of option anyway.

Thanks again Mike for stopping.*


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ttt*

Glad to see that some of ya'll are liking your new ASAT Blinds!


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ttt*

Great blind for fall hunting...deer, turkey, elk, muley, waterfowl, etc.! THX APB


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*ASAT Blind*

If you need a ground blind before deer season, check these out...at this price and quality you are getting a lot for your money...which is hard to say in this industry! THX Aaron


----------



## Pabowhunter29 (Feb 26, 2007)

archery season is coming! TTT


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

very nice blinds!!


----------



## Jared_LA (Apr 22, 2005)

Could anyone comment on the setup and takedown operation vs a DB?


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont know against DB, but I think 30 seconds might be a bit too long unless you're counting brushing it in and staking it down. once you figure it out it takes NO time at all. Just got mine and I can't wait to get in the woods with it.


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

This is our top selling item. Everyone loves these.


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt- just wondering if everyone liked there ASAT blinds for this seasons deer hunt.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Corona said:


> ttt- just wondering if everyone liked there ASAT blinds for this seasons deer hunt.


yep, where are all the Quickie owners???....need to hear so more after this season with em. 
Looks like I will be getting one instead of a DB/Primos blind next year. :wink:


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Kind of like Double Bull Matrix*

Good luck with the new deal. 

Does it have 360 degree of shooting windows like the Matrix? 

Looks like several features that were in the original DB will it cost less? 

With Primos acquisition of DB this could be an interesting season for blind mfgs!:darkbeer:


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt, can't wait for my order to come in. Being shipped tomorrow.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like a great product at a great price. With that being said at this time I will stick to my Double Bull Matrix for the simple fact that there is no velcro. I am surpeised more blind manufacturers haven't made a blind without velcro like the matrix. If they do I will gladly look but for now I will stick with quiet. Great looking product though and the price is right too. I will definitely look at this for a second blind though as there are some other new things I really like on it and I love ASAT camo.


----------

